# solution manual of fluid mechanics - frank white



## kareemadel (13 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعة لو حد عنده الكتاب ده ياريت يبعته عشان محتاجه ضروري قوي


----------



## الجامعه الخليجية (30 سبتمبر 2007)

وانا بعد ابية حتى لو بفلوس ماعندي مانع


----------

